

Hashdown stores your text content in url hash, nothing is stored on server - panggit
http://www.hashdown.net/edit.html

======
panggit
I feel its tadpoleCode encode mode is more insteresting.
/ًًًًًًًًًًٌٌٌٌٍٍٍٍٍٍٍََََََُُُُُُِِِّّّّّّّّّْْْْْْْْْْٰٰٰٜٜٕٜٕٜٜٜ۪ٕٕ۪ٜٕٜ۪۪۪ٜٜٓٔٔٔٓ۠۠ٔۤ۠۠ٔٔ۠ۤ۠۠ٓ۠ٔٓۤۤ۠ۤۤٔ۠۠۠ﾞ

~~~
jamestomasino
I have never seen it before, and that was awesome.

